# Suche Trafo 12V 250A



## Unimog-HeizeR (28 Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Ich suche einen Trafo:

Primär 230/400V
Sekundär 12V 250A (ca. 3000VA)

Geringfügig andere Pri/Sek Spannungen auch möglich!

Falls jemand so etwas noch zu einem günstigen kurs rumliehen hat, bitte bei mir melden. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## dkeipp (29 Januar 2007)

Was hast'n vor??? Unimog Fremdstarter 
hab evt. noch ein schweißtrafo. Der is allerdings unheimlich weich(Schweisstrafo) sauschwer, und ich hab die leistungsdaten nich im kopf. am freitag erst wieder daheim...


----------



## maxi (30 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

als Ratschlag gedacht.
Ein gebrauchtes Schweissgerät und den Trafo ausbauen.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (30 Januar 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!



> Was hast'n vor??? Unimog Fremdstarter


Mist, erwischt! 

Ja, genau foll eine Fremdstarthilfe werden.



> als Ratschlag gedacht.
> Ein gebrauchtes Schweissgerät und den Trafo ausbauen.



Schweissgeräte habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut, haben aber meistens 30-50 V Sekundär. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## maxi (1 Februar 2007)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> 
> Mist, erwischt!
> ...


 
Stimmt entschuldigung.


----------



## Werner54 (1 Februar 2007)

*Auftautrafo*

Hallo,

sowas gabs früher als Auftauhilfe für Wasserleitungen.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (1 Februar 2007)

Auch eine Idee... 
Haben die Auftau-geräte nicht auch eine höhere Spannung 

Bin gerade ein bisschen am "rumprobieren"... 
Mit Trafo 12V, 1000VA und SEW Frequenzumrichter.
eine 16mm2 Leitung bekomme ich so schonmal zum glühen. 
Jetzt muss ich mir noch einen passenden Gleichrichter besorgen.(schweißgerät)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## maxi (2 Februar 2007)

Vielleicht ist es hilfreich.
Pass auf bei so hohen Strömen und Glühversuchen.
Wenn es zu schmelzen anfängt kannst du vom Lichtbogen auch blind werden.

Grüsse


----------



## thomass5 (2 Februar 2007)

Hallo,
mal was ganz anderes

2 große Batterien parallel auf wagen in Garage mit normalem Ladegerät geladen sollten beim Starten helfen und es ist auch "mobil"
thomas


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

@Maxi:
Wird beachtet! Ab sofort nur noch mit 

@Thomass5:
Mit Batterien ist´s so ne sache...
Die stehen dann das ganze jahr rum, und wenn sie dann mal gebraucht werden, sind sie leer. 
Zudem wird diese lösung wohl auch nicht schwerer, größer und teurer als
2 große batterien. 

Gruß
Timo


----------

